
Is Pre-Cognition Possible & Can It Beat Twitter on Breaking News? - duzins
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/is_pre-cognition_possible_can_it_beat_twitter_on_b.php#.TinLzcgLEmQ.hackernews
======
catalinist
sounds like "minority report" to me, in the light of the events in norway.

